# Do Gulp's Go Off?



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey folks, just been going through the packets of SP's I have and two of the packets of Gulp minnows have faded in colour and absolutely stink. Both packets had been opened but were fully sealed and had some "juice" left in them. Hadn't realised they had a sell by date. Has this happened to anyone else :? ?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdYqP3AAABdfgAAQQIcQAAQgEAA/7/+gIACSDVT/Up7Sn6JpgQARoRNoSmR+qbFPSB6nqP1Ix2omS9W1vXuoKc82Rqu8jRYthcGeqfb6cckK57nJ5hgNFEIC2HjO6yZBTj8Icsz87E2IcqHU1ggXQblPsEkX991/c0zV1wRpJqbENLiHXq++YMLTatkEJYkznZwQiNF2f8EWQUDCPlGaqsVf/F3JFOFCQ1io/cA=


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

yep.....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I find that if I splash any saltwater into the packets then they'll go off (furry and stinky) quite quickly. If I can manage to keep the saltwater out of the packet then they're usually OK.

but, hell yeah, don't they stink? pueweeeee


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep. I've had (oldish) sealed packets that have had an off chemical smell when first opened as well. I don't know if they still work, fishing time is too short to test dodgy gulps.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaDTkI8AACRfgEAQcYGCAgAkAAo/7/8wIACSjHlMJmoxpABoaANTR6SnlNoJp6npGQ9AjoLiTjV+3hNmuY9DIu9JpCyuUZqtaRAZVBygCLja3qSozW+dI0LlPzJsdJYcQE0DtcdeZg3F9GwKtCkWqTVN4CCpAay7dNvjEOGTmE9EawgleQICBlEqLDLPdZAyheSiBbW2HcueE7vdxTkOnHBn6/+LuSKcKEhQachHgA==


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Stinks and goes stiff and off in the packet. I am pretty messy and seem to manage to destroy a packet every outing. These are the exact reasons I stopped using gulps and went to atomics, snapbacks and squidgys.I would also use Assasins if they werent so darn expensive. I cant stand the smell of gulps and also dont have to explain that I have actually been fishing all day even tho I smell like a you know what after hours of it being you know where!!!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Caught my PB 68cm Salmon on a 7" shad dragged out of a stenchy 6 month old tub full of 6 different packs of juice and Sp's some fresh water, some saltwater, some aniseed... yeeesh still working though, getting pickers and all.. :?


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

buy one of the new "bucket" packs $25.00 give or take a dollar , and resoak after using , found it good to revitalise older models as well . there is 1/2 bucket of "juice" in the buckets that can be used for ages .


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

one way ive found to keep them is to get some gladwrap from the kitchen (if your alowd in there!) and make a tube. wash the gulps in freshwater, put them in wraping and add some water (5ml).
i bough a 5in gulp jerkshad for snapper and tested it out in the clarence river and chched it in a ziplock bag and filled it with water.

it is now slowly degrading and i now dont want to open it as it might end up stinking out the house!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

heres a tip for those old gulps...

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/techniqu ... 18797.html


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

I store Gulp, powerbait and other stinky synthetic stuff in Nalgene jars (see pic) which you can buy at camping shops. They are supposedly laboratory quality. They're a bit pricey - the one pictured was $3.95, but the seal is really good and they're very robust - you can wash the jar in soap and water after a trip and store it in the fridge or freezer. No leaks, no smells.


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

The Nalgene stuff is great, yes they are Lab grade containers. Shouldnt leak, shouldnt absorb colour or scent etc.

You could maybe get them cheaper through the US, I know they are well pricey here.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

i hate the seals on gulp packets and the seal on alive tubs even more - nearly every outing i or my gear seem to get covered in gulp juice.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

grimo82 said:


> i hate the seals on gulp packets and the seal on alive tubs even more - nearly every outing i or my gear seem to get covered in gulp juice.


have to agree the seals are not great.

also - you need to make sure you don;t contaminate unused gulps with used gulps.

mind you - I also got through them fairly quickly so I don't ususally have many problems :roll:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I've been experimenting recently by mistake  I left one of my Gulp worms in my bait bucket and put into the freezer (I use old bait for berly) the next outing I found it in there 100% good :lol: so now after I use a new one I put into another plastic bag with different colours and they have not absorbed other colours or degraded in any way. Just keep them damp while your on the water so they don't dry out.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

for what it is worth - I put my gulps in the "garage fridge" at the end of the day. keeping them cool seems to work well.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

I had just replaced my chopped off tail pumpkinseed gulp, when a bloke called me over to the sandbank he was fishing on.
Had a yarn to him regarding 'yak fishing etc. etc. Got stuck for about ten minutes, in that time my fully fresh minnow gulp had turned into a dried up prune. Will in future not leave 'em hanging in the breeze & or sun.
They are also very hard to remove when fully dried out !!


----------

